# Puente de Wien con potenciómetro simple:



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2009)

*Puente de Wien con potenciómetro simple:*

Según la teoría si cambiamos el valor de la resistencia sobre una de las ramas de la red de Wien, cambiamos la frecuencia de oscilación, pero lo malo es que también cambiamos la ganancia y la señal de salida del oscilador cambia de valor.
esta "Cosa" incluye al mismo potenciómetro (Simple) tanto en la red de Wien (Frecuencia) como en el lazo de ganacia por lo que se supone que la oscilación se mantenga en un valor de tensión de salida "Estable".

Los valores "Raros" que le di a los capacitores en el conmutador de frecuencia NO son indispensables, pero llegar a un valor muy próximo a estos valores permite que el cambio de posición del conmutador multiplique o divida la frecuencia de salida por 4.
El rango de ajuste del potenciómetro (Máximo-Mínimo) es de 1:4,3 aproximadamente.


----------



## ls2k (May 12, 2015)

Fogo, si en un puente de Wien, cambio sólo un valor de resistencia y no los dos, cual es el efecto negativo?


----------



## SKYFALL (May 12, 2015)

Pues se desbalanceara el puente, eso es lo que pasa.


----------



## lordsoft (May 12, 2015)

y eso en términos de la oscilación que significa?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2015)

lordsoft dijo:


> y eso en términos de la oscilación que significa?



1) Deja de oscilar
2) Se dispara la distorsión
3) Las 2 anteriores.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 13, 2015)

lordsoft dijo:


> y eso en términos de la oscilación que significa?



Hace falta que hagas el montaje y verifiques en las mediciones lo que sucede con el circuito


----------



## Tatare (May 17, 2015)

Hola amigos!. Saludos!.
Que buen aporte fogonazo sos un capo un honor contar con personas como usted!.
Una pregunta: ¿Se podría utilizar un oscilador en puente de wien para hacer un inversor DC a AC ?. Lo que pretendo es armar un amplificador o algo similar, que se alimente con 12 voltios y con el oscilador inyectarle una onda senoidal de 50hz y a la salida conectar un transformador elevador.
Les agradecería una opinión y o recomendación.
Desde ya muchas gracias!.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2015)

Tatare dijo:


> Hola amigos!. Saludos!.
> Que buen aporte fogonazo sos un capo un honor contar con personas como usted!.
> Una pregunta: ¿Se podría utilizar un oscilador en puente de wien para hacer un inversor DC a AC ?. Lo que pretendo es armar un amplificador o algo similar, que se alimente con 12 voltios y con el oscilador inyectarle una onda senoidal de 50hz y a la salida conectar un transformador elevador.
> Les agradecería una opinión y o recomendación.
> Desde ya muchas gracias!.



Se podría emplear, pero *NO* es una buena opción por el bajo rendimiento que se obtendría.

Sería mejor hacer un puente conmutado (PWM) cuasi-senoidal.


----------



## Tatare (May 18, 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta fogonazo.
Una última pregunta para no desviar el tema. ¿La onda cuasisenoidal es lo mismo que onda senoidal modificada?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2015)

Tatare dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta fogonazo.
> Una última pregunta para no desviar el tema. ¿La onda cuasisenoidal es lo mismo que onda senoidal modificada?



La onda senoidal pura no existe, siempre hay una distorsión, chica, muy chica o tremendamente chica, así que siempre son cuasi-senoidales.

Cuasi-senoidal y senoidal modificada  son lo mismo, digamos que la cuasi-senoidal se parece mucho mas a una onda seno.


----------



## Tatare (May 18, 2015)

Gracias de nuevo fogonazo mi respeto para usted que lo tiene bien merecido!. Me aclaraste la duda muy bien explicado.


----------



## opamp (May 18, 2015)

Mi campo es la electronica de potencia, te comento que en la gran mayoría de inversores y UPS, (99.9%), toman como sinónimos ambos términos. Ponen onda cuasi-senoidal( seno modificado ), y los ponen juntos por normativa, antiguamente solo ponían cuasi-senoidal( engañaban más fácilmente al comprador no conocedor) ; al ser obligados a agregar  seno modificado ,el comprador "más curioso", pregunta que es seno modificado ,y se dá con la realidad que más parece una onda cuadrada.
En los inversores de un solo pulso por semiciclo: cuasi-senoidal(seno modificado) , la onda es cuadrada con retorno a cero o tiempo muerto, es decir, el semiciclo no es de 180 grados, es menor. 
En los inversores a baterías tienen un pulso por lo general de 120 grados,(eliminando el tercer armónico) a medida que la batería se descarga el pulso se incrementa para mantener los VRMS de la salida.
Los PWM-seno(alta frecuencia de portadora, varias decenas deKHz) , dicen onda senoidal pura : por lo general tienen un THD de 3 a 2%. Los PWM-seno modificado(alta frecuencia) tienen un THD > 5%.


----------

